# Fecal Microbiota of Irritable Bowel Syndrome Patients



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Fecal Microbiota of Irritable Bowel Syndrome Patients 03/04/05 12:11 PM Edit Reply Quote The American Journal of GastroenterologyVolume 100 Issue 2 Page 373 - February 2005doi:10.1111/j.1572-0241.2005.40312.x Analysis of the Fecal Microbiota of Irritable Bowel Syndrome Patients and Healthy Controls with Real-Time PCR Erja Malinen, Ph.D.1, Teemu Rinttilï¿½, M.Sc.1, Kajsa Kajander, M.Sc.1, Jaana Mï¿½ttï¿½, Ph.D.1, Anna Kassinen, M.Sc.1, Lotta Krogius, M.Sc.1, Maria Saarela, Ph.D.1, Riitta Korpela, Ph.D.1, and Airi Palva, Ph.D.1 OBJECTIVE: The gut microbiota may contribute to the onset and maintenance of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). In this study, the microbiotas of patients suffering from IBS were compared with a control group devoid of gastrointestinal (GI) symptoms.METHODS : Fecal microbiota of patients (n = 27) fulfilling the Rome II criteria for IBS was compared with age- and gender-matched control subjects (n = 22). Fecal samples were obtained at 3 months intervals. Total bacterial DNA was analyzed by 20 quantitative real-time PCR assays covering approximately 300 bacterial species.RESULTS: Extensive individual variation was observed in the GI microbiota among both the IBS- and control groups. Sorting of the IBS patients according to the symptom subtypes (diarrhea, constipation, and alternating predominant type) revealed that lower amounts of Lactobacillus spp. were present in the samples of diarrhea predominant IBS patients wheras constipation predominant IBS patients carried increased amounts of Veillonella spp. Average results from three fecal samples suggested differences in the Clostridium coccoides subgroup and Bifidobacterium catenulatum group between IBS patients (n = 21) and controls (n = 15). Of the intestinal pathogens earlier associated with IBS, no indications of Helicobacter spp. or Clostridium difficile were found whereas one case of Campylobacter jejuni was identified by sequencing.CONCLUSIONS: With these real-time PCR assays, quantitative alterations in the GI microbiota of IBS patients were found. Increasing microbial DNA sequence information will further allow designing of new real-time PCR assays for a more extensive analysis of intestinal microbes in IBS.Received February 20, 2004; accepted October 31, 2004.Affiliations1Department of Basic Veterinary Sciences, Faculty of Veterinary Medicine, Section of Microbiology, P.O. Box 66, FIN-00014 University of Helsinki, Finland; Valio Ltd, R&D, P.O. Box 30, FIN-00039 Helsinki, Finland; VTT Biotechnology, P.O. Box 1500, FIN-02044 VTT, Finland; and Institute of Biomedicine, Pharmacology, P.O. Box 63, FIN-00014 University of Helsinki, FinlandCorrespondenceTo cite this articleMalinen, Erja, Rinttilï¿½, Teemu, Kajander, Kajsa, Mï¿½ttï¿½, Jaana, Kassinen, Anna, Krogius, Lotta, Saarela, Maria, Korpela, Riitta & Palva, Airi (2005)Analysis of the Fecal Microbiota of Irritable Bowel Syndrome Patients and Healthy Controls with Real-Time PCR.The American Journal of Gastroenterology 100 (2), 373-382.doi: 10.1111/j.1572-0241.2005.40312.x


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

That interesting stuff spasman!







Problem is, does the difference actually cause some of the sympoms of IBS or is it just a symptom itself of altered motility.


----------

